# Hole in The Wall



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

Hole in the wall

I haven’t posted any new pictures of my new track since last May before leaving for Wisconsin until October. Since being back, time has not been good to me, but I have made a few improvements. The track is sunk and dirt has been painted, the pit lanes are now electrically operated and working great. Filled and smoothed the track to some degree, the banked curves are solidly mounted; the control stations are wired with the switch for the pit lanes next to each control station. I have some 1/87th scale buildings left from last track but am using Ertil 1/64th scale farm country buildings for most track buildings along with all the new 1/64th diorama items that have came out in the past year or so. I have so much to do in that arena that the track grounds have taken a back seat. The track is a modified River Hills 50 plan from HO Slot Car Racing Site. I added 2 banked curves, a 9 and 12 plus the 2 pit lanes and raised the back straight. The track has taken a lot longer then I had anticipated but going to Wisconsin in the spring doesn’t leave me much build time when I have to figure in the honey-do list. I will try to post again before I leave in May, if I have made any significant progress.


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Very cool! I like how you took apart the "Moments in Time" dioramas and incorporated the walls.

What did you use for the checker board floor?

Bob B.


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

Rb

I picked up 2 of every one of the moments in time displays and will be using some for store fronts in the wall under the back stretch that is not built yet. For awhile their was some nice items produced for 1/64th scale, Green Light garage items, M2 Auto lifts, Winner’s Circle series. Now we seem to be in a large dry spell, to bad some body like American Diorama doesn’t build items in our scale, especially good people not old railroad people. The checker floor can be found here at the bottom of the page item 49, I used ms paint to make the size of floor I wanted. http://www.racelinecentral.com/Decals.html


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Great track design Ogre.

Lots of good action and it's not cramped....dig it!


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

Howdy,here is a short update on why I'm calling the track the Hole in the Wall. Still just dirt and rocks with some small construction. It's slow going but it will get their.


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Ogre - looking good. Where are you in Florida?

Jim


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Man, this building looks great for a pit area garage building!!!
What did this run ya? Got a link for it? Ertl 1/64th?

Rich
The guy that likes all that old Nascar stuff.


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

Jim,
I live in New Smyrna Beach.

Rich,
Unfortunately the buildings in the pictures are a tad big for 1/64, it's to bad but now I have found 2 building sets from ertil farm country that fit great. The first buildings would work for a large track or better yet 1/43. To bad I couldn't see them before I bought them.


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

http://home.rr.com/ogreI have Road Runner internet and get a free web page, so I'm posting all pictures of updates their. I have about finished the pits and added grass. All comments and suggestions welcome. Not sure if above link will work.
http://home.rr.com/ogre


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

It works!!! Looks great with the greenery!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Looking Good Ogre :woohoo:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool pics!!! Sure like the shop pics!!! Good looking track!!! RM


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Link worked perfectly. Man, that is looking great! Love the grass, elevation and those pits!:thumbsup:


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks for the kind comments. More later.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Great two lane track ! Can't wait to see the scenery !


----------

